# Best way to unroot?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just looking for the most effective way to unroot the phone and put it back to stock?


----------



## sic789 (Jul 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1579-how-to-restore-to-stock-from-alpharevx-incredible-2-vivow-only/


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

sic789 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...e-2-vivow-only/


you sure that's going to work on the latest hboot that we downgrade then unlock with the rev site? i have to set my dinc2 back to stock and take it to verizon tomorrow for warranty work. if i get my phone back can i re-root with no issues?


----------



## sic789 (Jul 22, 2011)

it will put you back to stock stock with hboot .97 then if you want just do the ota to get the new hboot again


----------

